# Greco-Roman Wrestling in DT?



## the42cop

Heya everyone! Any officers out there with Greco-Roman Wrestling experience? One of my fellow DT Instructors has been on a wrestling kick lately and wants to start working on some Greco-Roman Wrestling throws in training to teach to our officers. 

I personally don't have a background in wrestling, but have grappled for the past 18 years or so between Army Combatives, Brazilian jiu-jitsu, Judo and general defensive tactics. In spite of all that, I know absolutely NOTHING about Greco-Roman Wrestling. 

My buddy thinks incorporating some throws from Greco-Roman into our lesson plans will be beneficial. He feels it is a good fit for some of our guys who may be strong, but not real flexible (Some of our older crowd who may have played football or something at some point and retain some strength in spite of the massive food blister they carry around their middle lol). 

Anyway, I'm all for adding some takedowns that (hopefully) won't break our officers during in service training and was looking for some guidance from anyone more knowledgeable than I with it. Can you think of a particular takedown or something you think would be a good fit to add to DT? Either way we are going to start working on it during instructor training (one full day a month), but would appreciate any feedback! Thanks! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Maybe doesn't fall under "Greco-roman" necessarily, but the basics... learning how to shoot for a double and a single leg, and arm drags.

Arm drags are great, if they're executed fast. Even an ankle pick could work from a shot, provided you push out the hip first before the pick. 

For those stronger guys, maybe O goshi instead? Koshi guruma?


----------



## BxDetSgt

Are you a priest? I am not going to be fooled again.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Learning any move that can get some douchebag off of you can't be bad, but all that nudity amoungst the men just seems unsettling.









Shit, for the record, next to the guy in the left, I suddenly feel MASSIVE! Irish Curse be damned.


----------



## the42cop

Kilvinsky said:


> Learning any move that can get some douchebag off of you can't be bad, but all that nudity amoungst the men just seems unsettling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, for the record, next to the guy in the left, I suddenly feel MASSIVE! Irish Curse be damned.


Bwahahaha! I just saw this and was like "WTF, I don't remember adding a picture of naked dudes wrestling!"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

